# Electricians , Mining



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Does anybody have any advice on where to get started in the mining industry in Australia, i have no previous experience in mining but am looking to progress it in the coming years . I am coming to Australia in January on a working holiday ,going to do my 3 months farmwork and get my second year . During this second year i plan to work as an electrician and do any necessary courses that might be needed to work in the mines . If any1 has any advice maybe on visas sponsorship or websites that would be great .


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The first thing you will need to do is have your electricians qualifications assessed via TRA - Trades Recognition Australia - Home and then either WA or Queensland may be your best bet re Mining Industry work and you will need registration with whichever state and that usually entails a period of 12 months working under supervision to get a full electricians licence, state department details on Electrician (general) - 341111
You probably need to do that with a general electrician company rather than expect a company doing work in the mining industry to take you on.

If you do a google on something like Mining Industry Employment, you will find quite a few agencies specialising in the mining industry and through them you may be able to find an employer prepared to sponsor which most companies do on a 457 temporary residency visa and after two years they may be prepared to offer sponsorship for permanent residency and it could be that that you may find sponsorship easier outside the mining industry.
Alternately, as soon as you have your electricians qualifications assessed you may want to consider applying for a 175 or 176 State Migration Plan sponsorship and visa.
That could be processed while you held sponsorship and could even be a factor in swaying an employer to employ/sponsor however if a 175/176 comes due for granting, you'll need to take a trip out of Australia to allow it to be granted, it being an offshore visa.


----------



## RanDom is Best (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks .. its definitly somthing im going to do , im looking forward to a better lifestyle in australia


----------



## tigris330 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Electrician/Language teacher salaries*

Hi there,

Does anyone know (or can refer me to) the hourly rate/salary for A grade electricians + English teachers (EFL) in Melbourne?

Thanks!

Denise


----------

